# Dying fish



## rallyguy44 (Feb 11, 2006)

My friend recently acquired my roommate's 125 gallon tank and his assortment of freshwater tropical fish. He recently started to lose fish, and being somewhat new to fish keeping doesn't know why. I haven't been much help either as I don't have much experience with sick fish (knock on wood). So far he has lost 5-6 playties, 2 glass fish, and an angelfish. I don't know his exact water parameters although he did have a water test done at the LFS and everything was at acceptable levels, the ammonia was the only thing close to being high IIRC. 

Currently one of his red eye tetras has what looks like an open wound right above his nose and it is getting bigger every time I see it. It is almost as if the fish's head is rotting away...I don't really know how to describe it better.
Any advice you all can offer would be great, he is getting a little stressed out about this. Sorry for the less than ideal description but I only get down to his house about once a week. Thanks in advance.

ben


----------



## rba (Aug 25, 2006)

In a nutshell it sounds like too much of the beneficial bacteria was lost when I assume the tank was taken down and set up again. Especially if your friend cleaned everything *really good!*. It may have been able to handle some fish but not the full stocking. The tank sounds like it needs to cycle and it WILL be hard on the fish. Tetra may have some kind of ulcer or hole in the head disease. Google for pics. Problems brewing are probably far worse than one tetra.

A lot more info is going to be needed for any real help other than get some FW BioSpira ASAP.


----------



## PlatyLady (Oct 27, 2006)

I agree with rba-it sounds like everything was cleaned too well before being setup again...not good. If you know anyone else who has an ESTABLISHED fish tank, I would see if maybe they could donate some substrate or even a little water for the new tank. If you can get to the substrate, make sure to really dig down for the grimey, disgusting scum at the bottom-that's what keeps the tank going smoothly. But if you get to use some of that gravel, make sure to keep it wet while you transport it back to the tank in trouble, because the good bacteria will die off if you don't. Good Luck!


----------



## rallyguy44 (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll see if I can get some substrate and water from my tank to his soon.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Water does nothing, the bacteria is on surfaces. Very little is water-borne, not enough to make any difference. Substrate, plants, decor, filter media, anything like that is what you need.


----------

